# Layout considerations - N scale (classification yards, too!)



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Before I begin, I just wanted to make it known that I am sure there are probably other threads on this same subject, already up. I am just trying to acquire some fresh feedback.

This is for an N-scale set-up:

1) I am new to model railroading. My goal, is to possibly model a yard and then fashion some main line feeding into/out of it, as well as going around the layout. A concern of mine, is that if I am going to model a particular yard (which I DO have a few in mind) I am going to want to be as accurate with the track arrangement as possible: switch-outs, WYE's, etc. Is there a limitation to how many of these types of features I can use, bearing in mind that I am going to literally want to plug the layout into a wall socket somewhere in the garage? (I understand that dead spots can and often do occur and I would like to avoid that as well.) 

2) Another concern, is that since I have decided to use the garage for my layout location, is there going to be an issue with the function of electrical components: lighting, switches, the track itself, wiring, etc, with dust and weather seeping in through the cracks of the garage doors? (I am perfectly willing to put up some kind of plastic covering or some kind of covering on the garage doors and some kind of snaking around the base of the garage doors to eliminate or greatly reduce such interference.) Aside from dust and dirt, will there be any impact to the function of a layout in the garage? 

3) If I DO end up modelling a particular yard, is there some kind of central, controlling mechanism someone can recommend? (I would want to keep from having to jump from toggle to toggle to throw switches and lights, as desired.) I have seen some YouTube videos, where people have actually set up a master control panel with all switch toggles located on a single panel, with lighting, indicating which tracks are active and which ones are dead/blocked (due to switching.) In other videos, I have seen a laptop being used and a digital representation of the layout, on screen, and the guy was literally pointing and clicking making the changes to the switches.

4) This is off the subject a bit: I was wondering how the non-hump yards operate? Are they just coupling to a train, uncoupling some of the cars and then moving them over to another track, uncoupling and then moving back and doing it again, going from track to track (shuffling), or? (I would be interested in modelling a hump yard, personally. But, I am not opposed to the other kind, as there are a couple that I really like and would also be interested in modelling.) I was thinking that since this would be my private, garage layout, I might be better served modellling a hump yard. 

5) I realize, that what I am contemplating here, is expensive and I have priced the various locomotives and trackage I would want to use, so I am well aware of the price tag. And, I also realize that this is not something I am going to be able to just go into the garage for a few hours, one day or one weekend and finish. This is going to be an ongoing endeavor for me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Also, I forgot to add: as far as uncoupling of cars goes, whether I model a hump yard or a non-hump yard: what is the general consensus about magnets? Again, I am trying to minimize having to run all over the layout and man-handle cars and locomotives if at all possible. I would prefer it if I could bring a train into the yard, perhaps have a magnet set up at some point at the end of the receiving area, and then pre-uncouple the cars according to how I would want to break the consist down. This, obviously speaks more of a hump yard than a non-hump yard. But, being able to pre-uncouple cars in either situation is a benefit, I think, especially if you're talking about a classfication set-up with a lot of trains and movement in a finite area.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Another thing that has my mind busy, is since I am interested in detail accuracy of the layout (assuming I actually DO go ahead and model a yard) I am also finicky about things like locomotive and rolling stock, road and unit numbers: if I get several Dash-9's, for instance, I am definitely going to want to ensure that the numbers are true to the particular road name's roster. If I was to end up with 10 Dash-9's, let's say and the manufacturer only has three road numbers available for a given road name and furthermore, the shop where I buy the locomotives only has one or two, how would I go about changing the badging (painted) and illuminated (number boards) numbers to have a more accurate set-up? The same goes for rolling stock. I might decide I want to have a couple of consists worth of hoppers but again, the manufacturer might only make ten numbers and sell them in packs of ten. If I buy more than one pack, how do I erase the repetition of numbers and replace it with additional, accurate numbers, without affecting the rest of the detail on the unit? (Sorry for being so mundane.)


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

You may have issues with dust and temperature fluctuations in the garage messing with the electrical components of both your track and engines. N scale can be finicky because it is small so even little pieces of grit can cause a big problem. I would suggest finding a way to keep as much grime out of the area as possible and trying to keep the room a constant temperature as well. Good track wiring and careful soldering of connections and rail joints should help you avoid dead spots. The best advice I can give is take your time and be as picky as possible when working on your track, it can never be too perfect. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

AmericanRailfan said:


> Another thing that has my mind busy, is since I am interested in detail accuracy of the layout (assuming I actually DO go ahead and model a yard) I am also finicky about things like locomotive and rolling stock, road and unit numbers: if I get several Dash-9's, for instance, I am definitely going to want to ensure that the numbers are true to the particular road name's roster. If I was to end up with 10 Dash-9's, let's say and the manufacturer only has three road numbers available for a given road name and furthermore, the shop where I buy the locomotives only has one or two, how would I go about changing the badging (painted) and illuminated (number boards) numbers to have a more accurate set-up. The same goes for rolling stock. I might decide I want to have a couple consists worth of hoppers, but again, the manufacturer might only make ten numbers and sell them in packs of ten. If I buy more than one pack, how do I erase the repetition of numbers and replace it with additional, accurate numbers, without affecting the rest of the detail on the unit? (Sorry for being so mundane.)


You can change the numbers on your cars with new decals, it takes a little work to get them off without messing up the paint on the cars, but it can be done. Then you just put the new ones on and your cars are named/numbered however you want. Most decent hobby shops will carry decals for N scale or you can order them online or even have custom sets made to your liking.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

N scale catastrophe said:


> You may have issues with dust and temperature fluctuations in the garage messing with the electrical components of both your track and engines. N scale can be finicky because it is small so even little pieces of grit can cause a big problem. I would suggest finding a way to keep as much grime out of the area as possible and trying to keep the room a constant temperature as well. Good track wiring and careful soldering of connections and rail joints should help you avoid dead spots. The best advice I can give is take your time and be as picky as possible when working on your track, it can never be too perfect. Good luck and have fun!


That's what I was wondering. Thanks for the input. I was thinking that I might put up some painters plastic, tarping or some kind of "curtain" around the seams of the garage doors, to prevent dirt and dust from affecting the layout. Also, I had thought of possibly putting a plexiglass enclosure around the set-up, once it is finished. However, that is potentially costly and I am not sure if it is a good idea to be separated from the layout completely like that, if I need to repair something.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

N scale catastrophe said:


> You can change the numbers on your cars with new decals, it takes a little work to get them off without messing up the paint on the cars, but it can be done. Then you just put the new ones on and your cars are named/numbered however you want. Most decent hobby shops will carry decals for N scale or you can order them online or even have custom sets made to your liking.


Would you recommend an xacto knife? Or, is there some kind of chemical that would remove decals?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

AmericanRailfan said:


> Would you recommend an xacto knife? Or, is there some kind of chemical that would remove decals?


Decals are either put on with water or heat. You can use warm water to remove some and decal setting solution to remove others, it's kinda trial and error. I wouldn't recommend scraping them with anything like an exacto knife as they are very thin and you will end up damaging the paint before you realize it is happening.


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Decals are either put on with water or heat. You can use warm water to remove some and decal setting solution to remove others, it's kinda trial and error. I wouldn't recommend scraping them with anything like an exacto knife as they are very thin and you will end up damaging the paint before you realize it is happening.




Good point. I was thinking of possibly using sand paper, but I think that would have the same result as the exacto knife, if not worse.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This is another printing process that is used...Pad printing....for those some suggest the use of a rubber erase.....


----------



## AmericanRailfan (Feb 16, 2013)

Carl said:


> This is another printing process that is used...Pad printing....for those some suggest the use of a rubber erase.....



Never heard of it. I will have to check into it. Thanks for the info


----------

